# Tassenaufdruck extrahieren?



## CreatorX (8. Februar 2018)

Hallo an alle,
ich wusste nicht genau, wonach ich suchen soll oder wohin mit meinem Thema, darum schreibe ich einfach mal hier hinein und hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Also ich schaue gerade auf meine Kaffeetasse und mir gefällt der Aufdruck ... und da ist mir die Idee gekommen, den vielleicht als Textur fürs 3D Modeling zu verwenden. Nur wie? Ich kann die Tasse ja schlecht "aufrollen" und einscannen.
Hat jemand vielleicht ne brauchbare Idee wie sich das umsetzen lässt?


----------



## Another (9. Februar 2018)

Da ich nicht annehme das du es via 3D-Scanner bewerkstelligen möchtest..^^

..könntest du:
1. Bei dem Shop nachsehen woher die Tasse ist, ob es dort ein Vorschaubild gibt.
2. Oder es mehrfach beim drehen der Tasse fotografieren und via Photoshop zusammensetzten und begradiegen.
3. Oder es halt einfach fotografieren und ma bei der google Bildersuche suchen lassen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Februar 2018)

Hi,
also mit abfotografieren wirst Du wohl das am beste realisiert bekommen, mal abgesehen vom 3D Scan.
Mach ein Foto und dreh die Tasse ein Stück weiter etc.
Es gibt ja auch Stitching Software da bekommst Du eventuell alle Deine Teile auch dann automatisch zusammengerechnet.


----------



## ComFreek (18. Februar 2018)

Die praktikabelsten Lösungen wurden ja schon genannt  Mir ist dazu dieser eine Thread eingefallen, in dem QR-Codes von Einkaufswägen (dem Griff) entzerrt werden: https://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/26268/qr-code-in-shopping-cart-handle. Automatisiert geht es also auch mit ein bisschen Initialaufwand.


----------



## CreatorX (18. Februar 2018)

Ich bedanke mich erstmal für die Vorschläge. 3D Scanner ist nicht vorhanden und die Google Bildersuche brachte keine Ergebnisse.  Ich habe es erstmal mit abfotografieren und drehen der Tasse versucht. Aus Mangel an einem Stativ und schlechter (Raum-) Beleuchtung war der erste Versuch wenig erfolgreich. Für den zweiten Versuch werde ich mich noch etwas besser vorbereiten müssen.


----------

